# Ufc 70



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

*
UFC site: here

*The match-ups*
* Mirko Filipovic  Vs. Gabriel Gonzaga 
David Heath  Vs. Ryoto Machida 
Michael Bisping  Vs. Elvis Sinosic 
Andrei Arlovski  Vs. Fabricio Werdum 
Assuerio Silva Vs. Cheick Kongo 
Matt Grice Vs. Terry Etim 
Junior Assuncao Vs. David Lee 
Victor Valimaki  Vs. Alessio Sakara 
Dennis Siver Vs. Jess Liaudin 
Edilberto Crocota Vs. Paul Taylor


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Silva/Kongo is gonna be a lovely fight


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2007)

This looks like a goodie.  Is this free?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

FREEBIE


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

I didn't know that Gabriel Gonzaga's full name is Gabriel Gonzaga-Nogueira a.k.a "Half-Nog."

This could get interesting.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 14, 2007)

Gonzaga is no joke...


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 16, 2007)

damm we have to pay for it over here cause its happening here :-(


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 19, 2007)

Saturday baby.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BC's signature has it backwards.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cro Cop
Machida
Bisping
Arlovski
Kongo


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Cro Cop
> Machida
> Bisping
> Arlovski
> Kongo



I've got Werdrum and Silva.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I've got Werdrum and Silva.


 
I haven't been too impressed by Silva. He seems too slow and target practice like to me. Off the top of my head I can only remember his fight against Sylvia and one more, but I remember not being impressed with him at all, besides his chin. We don't have to wait long to find out though


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I haven't been too impressed by Silva. He seems too slow and target practice like to me. Off the top of my head I can only remember his fight against Sylvia and one more, but I remember not being impressed with him at all, besides his chin. We don't have to wait long to find out though



I'm leaning towards Silva because_ I_ have a better ground game than Kongo. That coupled with Silva's chin like you said, gives him the win IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> BC's signature has it backwards.



Yeah and its confusing the shit out of me.  Morgan said its possibly being aired on Sunday too cuz its not Live and being "taped."

Spike is saying its on Sat, so thats all there is to it....right?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

I just copied the image location ... not the image content


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

Well ok then.  I made some preparations to be in time to watch it.  Not 1 hour after I told my partner to cover, her bfriend's grandfather died.  She didnt come in tonight because of it and shes been pissing and moaning about hours, so she better take advantage of the hours I have "given to her."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

That sux balls ... 






Still shows as Saturday at 9 though.  Where was the confusion?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> BC's signature has it backwards.


How does my sig show it backwards?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How does my sig show it backwards?



It's showing on Saturday night in the USA.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

That image is linked from UFC's site ... I hope it's right.  Does your TV listings show a different time?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That image is linked from UFC's site ... I hope it's right.  Does your TV listings show a different time?



They've been advertising it all week for 9PM April 21st on Spike, and that's what it says on UFC.com.

My local cable provider is saying Saturday at 9PM also.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2007)

UFC Video Center


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

Here it shows as 8m Sat (click the date and set to Sat, then scroll down to channel 518) ... not seeing where the confusion is ReproBro ...  .

The PPV shows in BK on Sun ... but we get the free live broadcast Sat night.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Here it shows as 8m Sat (click the date and set to Sat, then scroll down to channel 518) ... not seeing where the confusion is ReproBro ...  .
> 
> The PPV shows in BK on Sun ... but we get the free live broadcast Sat night.



You'll get nothing and like it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

Did someone think it was Fri or Mon or something?  Everything I've posted has been correct since it was all in the form of a linked image from UFC.com.



> BC's signature has it backwards.


How am I backwards?  Maybe you experienced an elliptical contusion ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You'll get nothing and like it.


Somewhere somebody is kicking someone's ass here in Austin Tx Sat night


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Did someone think it was Fri or Mon or something?  Everything I've posted has been correct since it was all in the form of a linked image from UFC.com.
> 
> 
> How am I backwards?  Maybe you experienced an elliptical contusion ...



LOL, look at the banner in your signature. It says in the US April 22, Sunday.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm since the event is in the UK, wouldn't the U.S. be international  ...fuck that banner!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't even see it off of this pc ... I had access issues since last night and am barely up and running again.  I need to reinstall my router now and get back on my laptop in the other room.  BUT ... that is straight off of the UFC site.  Check the properties from the image ... all UFC.  

Not my bad.  You're welcome to log in to my complaint department if you like... and file a grievance.  I welcome your input.

I always use original imaging for the shit like this so I don't have issues like this ... but I still wind up with issues like this anyway.  Follow me?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Hmm since the event is in the UK, wouldn't the U.S. be international  ...fuck that banner!



No ... if it only shows here and the parent company is here than it's not international until they actually show it AROUND the world on Sunday.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I can't even see it off of this pc ... I had access issues since last night and am barely up and running again.  I need to reinstall my router now and get back on my laptop in the other room.  BUT ... that is straight off of the UFC site.  Check the properties from the image ... all UFC.
> 
> Not my bad.  You're welcome to log in to my complaint department if you like... and file a grievance.  I welcome your input.
> 
> I always use original imaging for the shit like this so I don't have issues like this ... but I still wind up with issues like this anyway.  Follow me?



ROFL

Nobody's blaming you, and you can't see the image so that would explain it.

Everyone who hasn't read this thread thinks the fight is on Sunday night. That is all.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> No ... if it only shows here and the parent company is here than it's not international until they actually show it AROUND the world on Sunday.


 
I know I was just kidding. The point is the banner is confusing and wrong.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ROFL
> 
> Nobody's blaming you, and you can't see the image so that would explain it.
> 
> Everyone who hasn't read this thread thinks the fight is on Sunday night. That is all.


Just send them to my complaint department and it will all be resolved ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 19, 2007)

I replaced the image with one that has the correct date and time on it.  One would think that the UFC would get their advertising banners right since they are paying to have them all over the internet 

AND added a few ad's ... hope people catch it.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> UFC Video Center




Machida looked like he wanted to kick Bisping's ass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Are they airing the weigh-ins Repro?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Are they airing the weigh-ins Repro?



The video is on UFC.com here.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Machida looked like he wanted to kick Bisping's ass.



I dont see it happening though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The video is on UFC.com here.


 
Cool, gracias. I'm gonna have to d/l that media player.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you don't wanna know the results, do NOT sign on sherdog, it's the main headline.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL ... you mean they held the fight on BK time?  WTF?!?!?

SO then now we can make wagers for big bucks?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... you mean they held the fight on BK time?  WTF?!?!?
> 
> SO then now we can make wagers for big bucks?






I didn't look. Just a warning.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats the web site for results?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats the web site for results?



sherdog.com

Please don't post them here!


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Haha.....I wont. I will however ruin it for my co-worker!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

5 minutes from airtime ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

This will be the first televised first run UFC main event I've watched since somewhere back in UFC 46 er so.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 21, 2007)

do you want to know who won


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cheick Kongo:





 

I'm with Joe though. Dude needs some serious wrestling. Or at least some Chuck Liddell caliber take-down defense. His build is almost identical to Terrell Owens'.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah that was needed ... no ground skills in MMA= bad.

This next one looks interesting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Tall skinny bastard = sub victory.  Duh.  Good fight though.  So  far worth what we paid for it ...


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Fuck THAT.

I feel sick.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy Shit!

Welcome to America/UFC Cro Cop. Hope the leg is alright.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

That was infugginsane to see.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

I know. First Serra over GSP and now this. Wtf?


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

UFC > Pride even though it was somewhat of a fluke. I'm still going to say it.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't even know what to say. 

He just destroyed him.

Zags is the real deal. Wow.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

No he isnt. Cro Cop is overrated.

Goandykid,  stirring the pot?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

We've been lacking in quality appearances from the Brazilian fighters ... Gonzaga fixed that. I'm still stunned.  Bam ... Cro Cop out cold before he even left the vertical plane.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> We've been lacking in quality appearances from the Brazilian fighters ... Gonzaga fixed that. I'm still stunned.  Bam ... Cro Cop out cold before he even left the vertical plane.



He's got the total package. Wow.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Couture will handle him. You guys are still jsut drooling over that knockout. Give it a week and you'll be doubting him again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> No he isnt. Cro Cop is overrated.
> 
> Goandykid,  stirring the pot?


Real question Andy is are you stirring it ... or smoking it.  Cro Cop is still a top fighter.  This is MMA ... anyone can beat anyone in the right moment.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Couture will handle him. You guys are still jsut drooling over that knockout. Give it a week and you'll be doubting him again.



I was already drooling at the 3 minute ground and pound clinic. Wow.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Real question Andy is are you stirring it ... or smoking it.  Cro Cop is still a top fighter.  This is MMA ... anyone can beat anyone in the right moment.



Also, Tito Ortiz has the best Standup in the LHW class.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDyl was right...PRIDE owns the UFC   

Massachusetts in the house bitches.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Also, Tito Ortiz has the best Standup in the LHW class.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Arlovski fought like Pitbull that just got neutered. WTF was that? And what was with Werdum's slaps? That killed too much time. We probably could've seen another fight. Arlovski had some good sponsors though "Condom Depot."


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Arlovski fought like Pitbull that just got neutered. WTF was that? And what was with Werdum's slaps? That killed too much time. We probably could've seen another fight. Arlovski had some good sponsors though "Condom Depot."



Haha yea I saw that, that was funny. Every tiem I see Bisping fight I love him more and more. See him escape that kimura? Also, what was the title of that song he came out to?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Haha yea I saw that, that was funny. Every tiem I see Bisping fight I love him more and more. See him escape that kimura? Also, what was the title of that song he came out to?


 
Wasn't it that Blur "Song 2" shit?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Haha yea I saw that, that was funny. Every tiem I see Bisping fight I love him more and more. See him escape that kimura? Also, what was the title of that song he came out to?



Song 2 - Blur


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wasn't it that Blur "Song 2" shit?



Yep, thanks.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

The UK had a pretty cool crowd. Not much booing, even during the Arlovski/Werdum bout they were trying to cheer them on.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

From the moment I saw cro cop's scruffy face I knew something was up.

FUCKING facial hair.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Crop Cop looked bored, unmotivated. I bet he underestimated everything.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The UK had a pretty cool crowd. Not much booing, even during the Arlovski/Werdum bout they were trying to cheer them on.



You kidding? That was the most boo-ing I have ever seen. 

They boo-ed the intros of the non UK-ers against Etin and Bisping. That is horrible.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> You kidding? That was the most boo-ing I have ever seen.
> 
> They boo-ed the intros of the non UK-ers against Etin and Bisping. That is horrible.


 
You mean heard? Not really at all compared to what you get in the US. And American crowds never attempt to get fighters going by cheering them on.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> You kidding? That was the most boo-ing I have ever seen.
> 
> They boo-ed the intros of the non UK-ers against Etin and Bisping. That is horrible.



That reminds me. Etin showed a lot of heart, great coemback. Pretty sloppy though, wish the American had won it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah that was a pretty good fight.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 21, 2007)

That was an impressive kick too btw, Crocop probably thought he was looking in a mirror until the kick landed on his head and he felt the pain lol


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Look at his leg on that fall


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like he was expecting a low kick. I'm just happy Cro Cop is ok. Got up, walking, talking. Possibly a minor ankle injury. He's a tough dude. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> BigDyl was right...PRIDE owns the UFC
> 
> Massachusetts in the house bitches.




First off:



BigDyl said:


> Gonzaga is no joke...




Also, I haven't said PRIDE > UFC for a while.  That has changed in the last year considering UFC has bought PRIDE.  Let it rest.  There was a point when PRIDE was at its high point and I felt it was a better org, and that is over.

Oh, and I'm sorry, you thought Cro Cop was going to lose?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> First off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Boston


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Look at his leg on that fall



I JUST noticed tht like 30 seconds ago, that looks like an injury! any updates?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Of all the fighters out there you'd think Cro Cop would get that left up when he needs too.


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 21, 2007)

maybe cro cop should have trained in a cage before fighting gonzaga ha


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Oh, and I'm sorry, you thought Cro Cop was going to lose?


 
Nope. But I also don't have countless quotes and responses bashing UFC heavies and the organization as a whole as you have.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I JUST noticed tht like 30 seconds ago, that looks like an injury! any updates?


 
He walked out under his own power. Can't be that bad. If it was an ACL tear or even a sprain he would have been carted.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He walked out under his own power. Can't be that bad. If it was an ACL tear or even a sprain he would have been carted.



I didnt see your post following his, my fault, I missed the fights but getting updates as this thread goes...ect


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> First off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that time you were right too.  It was produced and released much better.  Sux that the econo ver of production and only four or five events is what made UFC top dog.  

I also agree that this should be put to rest.  It's old history and boring to see posted.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nope. But I also don't have countless quotes and responses bashing UFC heavies and the organization as a whole as you have.



I could care less what I said in other threads.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I didnt see your post following his, my fault, I missed the fights but getting updates as this thread goes...ect


 
Yeah it looked pretty bad at first. But looking closely it looks more ankle than knee. I'm sure his ankle is at least sprained.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Wouldnt be surprised if he hurt an MCL or something. Who would Cro Cop fight next? Who's on the card for 71? And big upcoming fights for UFN?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if he hurt an MCL or something. Who would Cro Cop fight next? Who's on the card for 71? And big upcoming fights for UFN?


 
71 is Liddell vs. Rampage
72 is Franklin vs. Kampmann


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> 71 is Liddell vs. Rampage
> 72 is Franklin vs. Kampmann



I almost totally forgot about Rich.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah it looked pretty bad at first. But looking closely it looks more ankle than knee. I'm sure his ankle is at least sprained.


He went completely limp and he's limber as hell.  He's come out of this in good shape I'm sure.

Watching little Diaz fight in TUF.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You mean heard? Not really at all compared to what you get in the US. And American crowds never attempt to get fighters going by cheering them on.



Yeah, heard. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He went completely limp and he's limber as hell.  He's come out of this in good shape I'm sure.
> 
> *Watching little Diaz fight in TUF.*



After the fight Dana comes over and says something along the lines of "That was the best TUF fight ever." but I wasnt very impressed. Looked like Nate dominated the whole second round, after a slow first round. Did Dana see someting I didnt?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I could care less what I said in other threads.


 
To refresh your memory:

"Pride 0wnz UFC"

"Btw, pal, UFC SUCKS!

although i did here babulou and bj penn will be in ufc soon, which makes it bearable at best.

Wanderlei owns you, Ricardo Arona own you, Fedor owns you, Cro Cop owns you, Minatuaro owns you!!!!!

Buy some Pride DVD's...

Pride> UFC."

"You know nothing about MMA. 


99% of PRIDE fighters would destroy their UFC counterparts"

"You're telling me Fedor, Cro Cop, Nog, or Shogun aren't as good as UFC fighters?

You're delusional, they would destroy any UFC fighter, and fuck a weight class"

TROLLAGE


----------



## goandykid (Apr 21, 2007)

dun dun dun


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> To refresh your memory:
> 
> "Pride 0wnz UFC"
> 
> ...


Someone's trolling BigDyl ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Someone's trolling BigDyl ...


 
Yup. Well deserved after all the UFC hate and UFC threads trolled by him.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yup. Well deserved after all the UFC hate and UFC threads trolled by him.


IC IC ... I tend to ignore that stuff from him for some reason.  Big

Dyl is just ... well ... BigDyl.  He blurts.  He posts from how he feels about stuff, sometimes without thinking it through.  He seems to be improving though don't you think?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



This goes in the pwned collection.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm pumped for 71. Chuck vs. Rampage and Karo vs. Burkman. Two potential slugfests.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 21, 2007)

That was a brutal head kick and the way his leg buckled look bad. But he was able to walk out of the cage. 

But what's up with all the upsets as of late? Silva gets ko by henderson, sokodjou ko nogeuira and arona, couture beat sylvia, serra ko gsp and now gonzaga ko crocop.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm pumped for 71. Chuck vs. Rampage and Karo vs. Burkman. Two potential slugfests.



Chuck will kick Rampage's ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 22, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> That was a brutal head kick and the way his leg buckled look bad. But he was able to walk out of the cage.
> 
> But what's up with all the upsets as of late? Silva gets ko by henderson, sokodjou ko nogeuira and arona, couture beat sylvia, serra ko gsp and now gonzaga ko crocop.


AAAAnd UFC ko'd Pride.  My bookie loves me ...  ... that's what's up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Chuck will kick Rampage's ass.



Id say it could go both ways on that one.  

I want Rampage to win cuz I dont like Chuck.
Chuck wins....

US wants Chuck to win cuz hes a champ.
Rampage wins...


UFC has turned into the new WWE.  Everyone you want to win, doesnt.  I swear, who saw that coming?  The king of kicks, getting kicked.  Christ o mighty.  Is nothing certain?


By the way, I am a lil surprised Arlowski won decision.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id say it could go both ways on that one.
> 
> I want Rampage to win cuz I dont like Chuck.
> Chuck wins....
> ...


Why for?


----------



## the nut (Apr 22, 2007)

I smell a Sylvia v Cro Cop coming up.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm proud of boy Bisbing.  He fought really well and was relentless with the GNP.  His style reminds me of Titos.  I won my money back, that I lost on the Couture/Slyvia fight back, with Gonzaga.  I wasn't all about Gonzaga but I knew he was extremely strong and a great BJJ guy.  I didn't know he could strike that well though.  I though Cro Cop was gonna be really injured from that.  His frikin ankle turned 180 degrees.  I'm glad to see him standing and walking after the fight.  O yeah, where the hell is Brandon Vera???  He was on his way to a title fight.  WTF happened???


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2007)

Why were the commentators nut huggin on Arloski?

I thought Arloski looked like shit.  He fought a one dimensional fighter.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why were the commentators nut huggin on Arloski?
> 
> I thought Arloski looked like shit.  He fought a one dimensional fighter.



The best part about that one dimensional fighter is that he _was_ ranked #7 in the world, and he was one of PRIDE's top dogs.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'm proud of boy Bisbing.  He fought really well and was relentless with the GNP.  His style reminds me of Titos.  I won my money back, that I lost on the Couture/Slyvia fight back, with Gonzaga.  I wasn't all about Gonzaga but I knew he was extremely strong and a great BJJ guy.  I didn't know he could strike that well though.  I though Cro Cop was gonna be really injured from that.  His frikin ankle turned 180 degrees.  I'm glad to see him standing and walking after the fight.  O yeah, where the hell is Brandon Vera???  He was on his way to a title fight.  WTF happened???



Rumor has it that Vera may get thrown in there against Big Nog his next fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Why for?



I might have to watch it again.  I was drunk and some girlfriends of mine thought it would be cool to keep pinching my nuts.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why were the commentators nut huggin on Arloski?
> 
> I thought Arloski looked like shit.  He fought a one dimensional fighter.


They weren't nut huggin Arlovski.  Rogan kept bitching about how slow his pace was.  He even said that the UFC peeps would rather see a fighter come out and be aggressive and loose than come out and play it safe for the win.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Of all the fighters out there you'd think Cro Cop would get that left up when he needs too.



No shit, beaten by his own move. Ouch.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> They weren't nut huggin Arlovski.  Rogan kept bitching about how slow his pace was.  He even said that the UFC peeps would rather see a fighter come out and be aggressive and loose than come out and play it safe for the win.



As a fan, I woul dhave to agree 100%.  However, I am not the one fighting.

He didnt look hungry.  Almost as if hes lossed his edge.  Like a...chicken-shit.

Of course then again you think of Cro Cop and..hang on..I need another second to register what I saw.














































Cro Cop didnt look hungry either.  Then again he kept the pace safe for a minute or two and look how that turned out.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 22, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Rumor has it that Vera may get thrown in there against Big Nog his next fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> As a fan, I woul dhave to agree 100%.  However, I am not the one fighting.
> 
> He didnt look hungry.  Almost as if hes lossed his edge.  Like a...chicken-shit.
> 
> ...


We seem to see some commonality running through all these upsets ... aggressive intensity vs long RI's


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Mudge said:


> No shit, beaten by his own move. Ouch.



If you look when the kick gets thrown he goes to block it low, probably not thinking that Gonzaga could get a kick up that high.  He was expecting it in the ribs and left his head wide open.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 23, 2007)

Would it be normal for someone not to be able to kick that high? I would hope not at that level.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

Fedor actually designed and or popularized the way to block both a body/rib kick and head kick at the same time.  He used it against cro cop in their fight.  Cro Cop should have done the same to simutaneously block the body and head shot.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 23, 2007)

he did a good job of using his head to block it.  He thought he was going to break the other guys foot.  trust me i know


----------



## pitbullguy01 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wonder how bad cro cop is hurt. lost alot of money on that one  and to whoever thinks that pride is better is so f***in stupid! ckuck wins and the only fighter pride has is fedor and i'm gettin sick of hearing about serra. he is a smuck that got a lucky punch in gsp would kill him if they fought again!


----------



## pitbullguy01 (Apr 23, 2007)

where did u get the clip of the fight? i need a clip of the serra and gsp fight cause i missed that one


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullguy01 said:


> where did u get the clip of the fight? i need a clip of the serra and gsp fight cause i missed that one



I'll see if I can dig one up.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullguy01 said:


> n sick of hearing about serra. he is a smuck that got a lucky punch in gsp would kill him if they fought again!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll try to find a bigger one, I yanked this from an avatar.

And it wasn't 1 lucky punch. It was actually 5 or 6, and none of them were lucky.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are a few clips from the fight.  (you have to click on the Serra vs. St. Pierre video)

Good angles on this one, not the broadcast views.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'll try to find a bigger one, I yanked this from an avatar.
> 
> And it wasn't 1 lucky punch. It was actually 5 or 6, and none of them were lucky.


 
And not to mention he did an awesome job of staying composed and finishing GSP off, unlike that British dude Saturday who ran in with a crazy jump kick and eventually got ground and pounded (granted he won).


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> And not to mention he did an awesome job of staying composed and finishing GSP off, unlike that British dude Saturday who ran in with a crazy jump kick and eventually got ground and pounded (granted he won).



Yup. Check out the link above, it's highlights without commentary. You can hear how hard Serra actually hits. I'm fuckin impressed.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I just checked that out. They didn't show him finish him, but you can tell his stand up improved even just since the show.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah I just checked that out. They didn't show him finish him, but you can tell his stand up improved even just since the show.



I really see him beating Hughes. Can't wait.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullguy01 said:


> he is a smuck that got a lucky punch in gsp would kill him if they fought again!



Not even close, he belonged in the ring and he proved it with a lot more than just one lucky punch. I've seen lucky punches that stunned even the victor, and that wasn't one of them.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullguy01 said:


> I wonder how bad cro cop is hurt. lost alot of money on that one  and to whoever thinks that pride is better is so f***in stupid! ckuck wins and the only fighter pride has is fedor and i'm gettin sick of hearing about serra. he is a smuck that got a lucky punch in gsp would kill him if they fought again!


Ahhh IC IC.  So then anyone with an opinion different that yours is fucking stupid ...


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I really see him beating Hughes. Can't wait.



You had to say it...


I like how Serra call him a "dick".  The way he said it was funny.  Serra is a good guy.  I like his attitude.  I actually think that will be a good fight but he aint' beating my boy, Hughes.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah it'll be a great fight. Hughes is probably extra motivated and Serra dislikes him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I like how Serra call him a "dick".  The way he said it was funny.  Serra is a good guy.  I like his attitude.  I actually think that will be a good fight but he aint' beating my boy, Hughes.



Concur.


----------



## KungFu (Apr 23, 2007)

Hughs is nothing more than a wrestler, I cannot see how he ever even had the title.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

KungFu said:


> Hughs is nothing more than a wrestler, I cannot see how he ever even had the title.


 
Randy Couture
Josh Koscheck
Sean Sherk
Rashad Evans
Quinton Jackson
Joe Stevenson
Tito Ortiz

countless other...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 23, 2007)

Hughes did beat GSP their first time out.  Hughes beat Penn, Trigg 2X, is 41-5 and no chump wrastler. He sits at the upper echelon of the UFC food chain because he fought his way up there.  Can he own the belt now?  Nope.  NOBODY can ...


----------



## the nut (Apr 24, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I though Cro Cop was gonna be really injured from that.  His frikin ankle turned 180 degrees.  I'm glad to see him standing and walking after the fight.



If you ever watch any videos of Cro Cop stretching you can see the amazing flexibility and range in his legs. That probably saved him from some serious cartilage, ligament, or worse damge. Glad to see him him get up and congratulate Gonzaga and do an interview like the class act he is.

Here's a couple of notes from his website.....

April  24rd, 2007 
Mirko arrived to his hometown today, he was limping a bit. He said: I deserved that loss because of the way i was fighting. I fall down every now and then, i was twice in this situation, after Randleman and after Fedor and i got back up again, i will be back this time too, that is a part of my career. I have 4 more fights to come and i will do them all.  

April  23rd, 2007 
Mirko had the worst case scenario in the fight with Gonzaga. Gonzaga controlled the whole fight and after 4 minutes and 51 second Gonzaga unleashed devastating right high kick which landed on Mirko's head knocking him down. Mirko was up on his feet after few minutes and he was feeling ok. What is next for Mirko after this knockout we don't know, we hope that he will come back stronger than before and that he will be best heavyweight in UFC one day. 





IainDaniel said:


> Why were the commentators nut huggin on Arloski? I thought Arloski looked like shit.  He fought a one dimensional fighter.



Werdum is a tough heavyweight. He has beaten a tough Gonzaga and Aleksander, and went the distance with Nog. I don't fault Arlovski for sitting back and out pointing him, it was the smart fight.


----------



## the nut (Apr 24, 2007)

And what the fuck was Herb Dean doing standing them up. I don't agree with stand-ups in MMA to begin with, but that was ridiculous. Gonzaga was working his ass off.    

Something was rotten in the state of England.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 24, 2007)

the nut said:


> And what the fuck was Herb Dean doing standing them up. I don't agree with stand-ups in MMA to begin with, but that was ridiculous. Gonzaga was working his ass off.
> 
> Something was rotten in the state of England.



It's just Herb Dean. I was actually just watching a PRIDE fight he reffed when they were in Vegas and he did the same thing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate a lay & pray strat.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2007)

the nut said:


> And what the fuck was Herb Dean doing standing them up. I don't agree with stand-ups in MMA to begin with, but that was ridiculous. Gonzaga was working his ass off.
> 
> Something was rotten in the state of England.


 
Probably little bit of Dana White in that too. No one wants to see Cro Cop on his back.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Fedor actually designed and or popularized the way to block both a body/rib kick and head kick at the same time.  He used it against cro cop in their fight.  Cro Cop should have done the same to simutaneously block the body and head shot.



Jesus christ, youve got a hard on for him like no other.

He doesnt give a shit about you, so why give a fuck about him?  Its nice to be a  dedicated fan, but youd suck his dick if you could.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I hate a lay & pray strat.



Ditto.  Kinda goes with the territory for MMA, but it still sucks to watch X straight minutes of nothing just for 1 sec of genius submission.

 What can ya do?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 24, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Probably little bit of Dana White in that too. No one wants to see Cro Cop on his back.


We all assume that Dana White wants Cro Cop to win.  That woukd be like bringing the guy who was *almost* but _not quit_ good enough to be the Pride champ and he then walks through the UFC to own the belt. Kinda makes the UFC rank & file ... Dana White's baby ... look weak don't it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ditto.  Kinda goes with the territory for MMA, but it still sucks to watch X straight minutes of nothing just for 1 sec of genius submission.
> 
> * What can ya do?*



Stand em up.  Lay and pray ... ie take a nap together ... you get stood up.  Keep busy you stay down there.  Busy means actually throwing punches or working for a sub, not the occasional rabbit punch or no-power gut tap.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus christ, youve got a hard on for him like no other.
> 
> He doesnt give a shit about you, so why give a fuck about him? Its nice to be a dedicated fan, but youd suck his dick if you could.


 


I dunno. BigDyl probably thinks Fedor's dick would choke him out or some shit.


----------



## the nut (Apr 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Stand em up.  Lay and pray ... ie take a nap together ... you get stood up.  Keep busy you stay down there.  Busy means actually throwing punches or working for a sub, not the occasional rabbit punch or no-power gut tap.



First off, that was not "lay & pray". Gonzaga was landing big time and working. First thing that popped into my head was "that was Dana White's doing". But I just don't know. 

Fighting patiently from the guard and waiting for a mistake is a lot of BJJ fighters' style, and that can be lost when you start standing fighters up. Not to mention stand up is just as boring sometimes, as in Arlovski/ Sylvia 3 and Arlovski/ Werdum.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 24, 2007)

the nut said:


> First off, *that was not "lay & pray*". Gonzaga was landing big time and working. First thing that popped into my head was "that was Dana White's doing". But I just don't know.
> 
> Fighting patiently from the guard and waiting for a mistake is a lot of BJJ fighters' style, and that can be lost when you start standing fighters up. Not to mention stand up is just as boring sometimes, as in Arlovski/ Sylvia 3 and Arlovski/ Werdum.


Nah nut you misunderstood my direction of thought.  I didn't say this was a lay & pray fight.  Just said I hate lay & pray strat's ... like Hughes used to employ.  

If the guy is good at bjj he will keep busy forcing transitions on the ground to create an op for a sub.  That guy I would not only not stand up ... I'd be PISSED at his getting disrupted from doing his work.  On the other hand, the bjj guy that hangs out looking for an opening ... not creating one by his own actions but just playing the waiting game ... gets stood up for not working.

That being said ... you are right ... http://www.discussufc.com/showthread.php?t=2143Zags was a busy Brazilian doin his G&P thing throwing elbows and punches from both sides when Dean stood 'em up.  Cro Cop was on his back again in like 10 seconds anyway so it really worked out for Zags ... *but* ... in no way should that fight have been taken off the ground.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

Standing them up is ok in my book.  I can see where it gets in the way of some people's specialities, but there are ways around it.  Gonzaga sure proved it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nah nut you misunderstood my direction of thought.  I didn't say this was a lay & pray fight.  Just said I hate lay & pray strat's ... like Hughes used to employ.
> 
> If the guy is good at bjj he will keep busy forcing transitions on the ground to create an op for a sub.  That guy I would not only not stand up ... I'd be PISSED at his getting disrupted from doing his work.  On the other hand, the bjj guy that hangs out looking for an opening ... not creating one by his own actions but just playing the waiting game ... gets stood up for not working.
> 
> That being said ... you are right ... http://www.discussufc.com/showthread.php?t=2143Zags was a busy Brazilian doin his G&P thing throwing elbows and punches from both sides when Dean stood 'em up.  Cro Cop was on his back again in like 10 seconds anyway so it really worked out for Zags ... *but* ... in no way should that fight have been taken off the ground.



After watching the "stand up," it did seem a lil premature.

But at this point, who cares.


----------



## the nut (Apr 25, 2007)

I just thought it looked really questionable to me. You know White wanted Cro Cop/ Couture and it was thought that Cro Cop would win easily if the fighters stayed on their feet. It could be that Herb Dean is really that bad, but if that's the case then fire his ass. 

The last thing I want is this sport to end up like boxing.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ditto.  Kinda goes with the territory for MMA, but it still sucks to watch X straight minutes of nothing just for 1 sec of genius submission.
> 
> What can ya do?



I've actually refrained from verbally destroying you in your little "rant" threads about hitting girls and going on rage sprees (see VA shooting).


If you're trying to troll me it won't work.  But your ignorance is clear since you don't understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 25, 2007)

Someone needs a hug.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

How do you verbally destroy someone via text on a screen?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I've actually refrained from verbally destroying you in your little "rant" threads about hitting girls and going on rage sprees (see VA shooting).
> 
> 
> If you're trying to troll me it won't work.  But your ignorance is clear since you don't understand what I'm talking about.



And your arrogance is your weakness.

I apologize if I agree with another member of IM about watching two guys rolling around the ground, getting nothing done, and being stood up.

I dont care what YOU do on the ground and how long YOU stay there with your men.


Despite the attempt to thread hijack, my hitting girl thread spawned from another forum that peaked interest.  My rage thread was just a ponderment.

I guess we cant have any thoughtful, yet random discussions about less important shit cuz BigDyl wants to  about men rolling around on the floor.

"verbally destroying"  Hah.


----------

